# أيــه أكتر حاجة مجنونة نفسك تعملها ؟



## Coptic MarMar (16 أبريل 2010)

:smil16:
أزيكــــم ؟
الموضوع باين من عنواااااانه 
كل واحد يقول أيه أكتر حاجة مجنونة نفسه يعملها 30:
حتى عشان ندعيله انها تتحقق :t30:
هههههههه
نرجع ونقووووول ..
أيه لأكتر فكرة مجنونة فى بالك نفسك تعملها ؟؟
وانا مش هقول غير لما أشوف أفكركم 
أحسن تضحكوا عليا ولا حاجة :a4:
ههههههههه
يلا فرجونى وفرحونى بيييكم كده 
أنتم عارفين قلب الام بقى :heat:ههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2010)

ابقى رئيس الولايات المتحده الامريكيه هههههههههه
بس انا لو مشرف كنت هنقل الموضوع لقسم الالعاب ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 أبريل 2010)

*يالهوى انا نفسى فى بلاوى زرقه اعملها 
يعنى بكل صراحه انا نفسى اروح لعميد الكليه بتاعتى المفترى واقوله كل الا فى نفسى واطلع الغيظ الا جوايا
نفسى  اقول لكل مسئول فى البلد دى كفاياكم نهب قرفتونا وعلنى كدة من الاذاعه العاليه من اعلى حته فيكى يامصر زى المقطم كدة
نفسى اكون وزير التعليم واغير التعليم الزباله دى

اه بقى لو نفسى اه والف اه هموت هموت واعملها نفسى انط من اعلى جبل وازعق جااااااااااامد لحد ماافش جوايا من ضيق

نفسى بقى اروح لواحد فى بالى واديله بالقلم واقوله تلوقتى مبقاش ليك لزمه فى حياتى 

رجعلك يابت نفس اعمل حاجات كتير​*

*موضوع تحفه تستاهلى عليه اجمد تقييم​*


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2010)

*نفسى برحلة هبوط بالبراشوت

*​


----------



## dodoz (16 أبريل 2010)

يااااااااه
نفسى اعمل حاجات كتييييير قوووى
نفسى انام واصحى الاقى نفسى خلصت دراسة ونفسى حال مصر وحالنا احنا كمسيحين يتحسن والعنصرية والتعصب الاعمى ده ينتهى ونفسى الناس متبقاش منافقة وبوشين والكدب الى بقى زى اللبانة ده ميبقاش موجود لان الصراحة راحة ونفسى كمان اسافر بعيييييييييد ونفسى كمان فى حاجات تانية كتيييييير


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2010)

*نفسى اعتصم قدام قصر الرياسه 
حد يحب يجى معايا المعتقل ههههه
لا حقيقى بقى نفسى اهاجر 
ادعولى حلمى يتحقق 
حلوه فكرة موضوعك يا مرموره ​*


----------



## Nemo (17 أبريل 2010)

نفسى فى حاجة مجنونة من واقع الخيال مش بالحقيقة انى أركب آلة الزمن وارجع بالتاريخ شوية أشوف الدنيا ازاى واهلى اللى فقدتهم وأتقدم بالسنين شوية وبرضه أشوف الحياة فى المستقبل تكون ازاى

ونفسى كمان اهبط من مكان عالى أوى وبالتأكيد اكون مربوطه

أو نزول ببرشوت مثلا


----------



## ارووجة (17 أبريل 2010)

وانا نفسي باشيا كتيرر
مممم
نفسي يبقى معي دكتوراة او بروفيسورة بالرياضيات   واحاضر بالجامعة  
او ابقى رسامة معروفة عالميا

ربنا معاك


----------



## Mason (17 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههه *
*فكرة تحفة يا قمراية *
*بس بيقولوا العقل زينة يبقى لييييييييية نتهور احنا ونجنن نفسنا *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا بجد فكرة جميلة *
*وبصراحة معنديش فكرة مجنونة اقولهالك *
*كل الافكار اللى جوايا وجوا ناس كتير بتكون افكار عاقلة جدا *
*لكن الظروف والناس والزمن هما اللى بيحكموا*
*علية بالجنون *
*ربنا يشفينا بئا *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 أبريل 2010)

*نفسى اكون عبقريه زى اينشتاين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة موضوعك هايلة يا مرمر 

نفسي في اني اروح دلوقتي حالا دير ابو سيفين للراهبات بالاسكندرية 
واقولهم خلوني اخدم بس الراهبات الكبار بالسن وانظف الدير واعيش بقية عمري اصلي معاهم واعمل تسبحة مع الراهبات الي النفس الاخير ومعملش اي شيء في حياتي غير اللي يرضي صلاح اللة 
هوذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح 
مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## zezza (18 أبريل 2010)

مش نفسى فى حاجة :a82:
انا اكتر انسانة مملة على وجه الارض هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا مرمر على الموضوع اللذيذ ..ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 أبريل 2010)

*انا نفسى اغمض عينى وافتحها الاقى نفسى فى فرنسا الصين وكل البلاد اللى فى العالم الفها فى لحظه ياترى ينفع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*تعرفى انا نفسى فى ايه يا مرموره*


*نفسى اركب موتوسيكل *

*محدش يضحك عليا انا قولت اهه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

*انا كتير بخاف من الاماكن العاليه*

*وحلمي من كل قلبي اني في مره*

*اقدر إما اتسلق جبال او اهبط من الطياره بالبراشوت*


*شكرا على الموضوع كتير حلو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

هما حاجتين يا مرمر مش حاجه واحده 
اول حاجه : اسافر امريكا 
تانى حاجه : احقق امنيه نفسى فيها 
بس مش لازم اقولها ​


----------



## Nemo (20 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *انا نفسى اغمض عينى وافتحها الاقى نفسى فى فرنسا الصين وكل البلاد اللى فى العالم الفها فى لحظه ياترى ينفع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​






ينفع يا سكر بس لازم لك طقية الاخفا بس وحياتك سلفهالى شوية


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

نفسى فى سحابة بنت ناس واعيش عليها ولو حد فكر يجى معايا اقلبة من جنبى 
بس يسلام كل شوية القح عليكو حاجات من فوق وهى بتلف طبعا


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *تعرفى انا نفسى فى ايه يا مرموره*​
> 
> 
> *نفسى اركب موتوسيكل *​
> ...


 
خلى حد يضحك عليكى وانا اطرده اسكتى دا انا بحلم احلام قال يختى بسوقه وبنزل بيه من على سلالم


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *فكرة موضوعك هايلة يا مرمر​*
> 
> *نفسي في اني اروح دلوقتي حالا دير ابو سيفين للراهبات بالاسكندرية *
> *واقولهم خلوني اخدم بس الراهبات الكبار بالسن وانظف الدير واعيش بقية عمري اصلي معاهم واعمل تسبحة مع الراهبات الي النفس الاخير ومعملش اي شيء في حياتي غير اللي يرضي صلاح اللة *
> ...


 
شوفو العيال الجامدة مش تقولولى موتسكلا وسحابة جتكو خيبة


----------



## النهيسى (20 أبريل 2010)

*كان نفسلى أكون طبيب ولا أنام ليلا أو نهارا لراحه المرضى وتخفيف ألامهم*


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2010)

انا نفسي اسيب المنتدي ده خالص واكسر الكومبيوتر ده واريح نفسي 
بضيع وقت كتير فيه  آفففففففففففففففف انا زهقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## zama (20 أبريل 2010)

أنا عادة بحب أجرب المخاطرة جداً فيها أثارة ..

قبل كدا طلعت الجبال اللى جنب سانت كاترين لما طلعت الجبل بئيت شايف جبال سينا كلها كأنها أكوام رمل صغيرة أوووووووووووووووى ..

كان المنظر يجنن بس خطير جداً ، كمان شوفت شروق الشمس و هى طالعةمن ورا الجبال كأنها (( بنت مكسوفة )) ..

أشتغلت كام شغلانة كدا كان فيهم مخاطرة على حياتى بجد ..

طلعت رحلة سفارى بموتوسيكل الرمل قبل كدا فى دهب ..

أشتريت موتوسيكل جامد أووووووووووووووووى ، كان نفسى أشتريه من زمان بس البيت مكنش موافق ..

نفسى بئى أعمل رحلة غطس فى دهب ..

نفسى فى طلب بسيط أوووووووووووووى فى تنفيذه لكن قوى فى تأثيره (( الحنان )) ..


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*نفسي اقفز من مكان عال 

اثناء التزلج 

يعني القفزة ناو قصيرة

عايز امدها اكتر
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن تمدني بقى

*


----------



## طحبوش (21 أبريل 2010)

اذا كان نفسك في ايه 

فربنا عارف انا نفسي في ايه 

بس سؤالك ايه اكتر حاجة مجنونة نفسك تعملها 
و ركزي على كلمة مجنونة 


عشان كده تاتو و حلق في وداني و هنفذهم السنة الي جاية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
و يا حلاوة ابويا هيتبرا مني 

و ابقى يتيم و اخد كفالة من الدولة يخرب بيت ابو الجنان هههههههههه 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> نفسى فى سحابة بنت ناس واعيش عليها ولو حد فكر يجى معايا اقلبة من جنبى
> بس يسلام كل شوية القح عليكو حاجات من فوق وهى بتلف طبعا


 
هههههههههههههه

بصراحة دي اكثر حاجة مجنونة عجبتني

سيبك يا بنتي بامانة انتي تحفة

انا فطست من الضحك عليكي :new6:

بس قوليلي لو كانت سحابة مش بت ناس

يعني نظام سحابة بت سحب تمشي معاكي ولا لا :t19:

انا بقي نفسي اجرب انط بالبراشوت من الطيارة 

ونفسي ..... مش ها اقولكم طبعا ههههه

شكرا يا بت يا مرمر عالموضوع الجميل ده :fun_lol:

وابقي قوليلنا ايه اكثر حاجة مجنونة نفسك تعمليها


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

نفسى نفسى
اكون اقرب انسان لربنا بجد
الموضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع بيسأل على الحاجات المجنونة فطبيعى هسيب الحاجات العاقلة والمستقبل على جمب ههههههه

نفسى .... اقف فى شاعر عمومى واصووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت واقول كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية ( مش حركة كفاية ماشى )
وبعدها هاجى عند ناس معينة واقولهم كفاية بقى اخرجوا من بلدنا زهقنا واطردهم كلهم واجهز طيارات كتيير تاخدهم على اى حتة او حرام هديهم فرصة يوم يحضروا نفسهم الى عنده فلوس زى بعضه هسمحله ياخدها لكن الاملاك لااااا والف لاااا لانها بتاعتنا
وترجعلنا بلدنا تانى بقى والواحد يبقى على راحته كدىى
دى اكتر حاجة تخيلت نفسى بعملها خصوصا لما حد يضايقنى فى الشارع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ابقى رئيس الولايات المتحده الامريكيه هههههههههه
> بس انا لو مشرف كنت هنقل الموضوع لقسم الالعاب ههههههههههههه
> 
> ​



ودى حاجة مجنونة يا مينا يابنى :11azy:
روح ياشيخ... وتعالى بسرعة :t30:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *يالهوى انا نفسى فى بلاوى زرقه اعملها
> يعنى بكل صراحه انا نفسى اروح لعميد الكليه بتاعتى المفترى واقوله كل الا فى نفسى واطلع الغيظ الا جوايا
> نفسى  اقول لكل مسئول فى البلد دى كفاياكم نهب قرفتونا وعلنى كدة من الاذاعه العاليه من اعلى حته فيكى يامصر زى المقطم كدة
> نفسى اكون وزير التعليم واغير التعليم الزباله دى
> ...



تبقى وحياتك ياكركر متنسيش تعدى على عميد كليتى معاكى :hlp:
الحال من بعضه يابنتى 
تنطى من على جبل عالى وانتى بتزعقى ؟
وتفتكرى اصلا وقتها هيبقى فيكى نفس يا حبيبتى :new2:
ههههههه
ربنا يديك وتحققى يا كيريا ( ده كده وكده بعنى :gy0000: )
وميرسى ياقمر على التقييم 
ومنتظراكى تانى leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *نفسى برحلة هبوط بالبراشوت
> 
> *​



ياجوجو ياجااااااامد 
أيوة هو ده الجنان اللى بصحيح 30:
ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> يااااااااه
> نفسى اعمل حاجات كتييييير قوووى
> نفسى انام واصحى الاقى نفسى خلصت دراسة ونفسى حال مصر وحالنا احنا كمسيحين يتحسن والعنصرية والتعصب الاعمى ده ينتهى ونفسى الناس متبقاش منافقة وبوشين والكدب الى بقى زى اللبانة ده ميبقاش موجود لان الصراحة راحة ونفسى كمان اسافر بعيييييييييد ونفسى كمان فى حاجات تانية كتيييييير



ممممم...
كلامك ده كلنا نتمنى انه يحصل 
وده عمره ما كان فكرة مجنونة نفسنا تحقق 
دى أفكار مع أيقاف التنفيذ :11azy:
ربنا موجووووود 
شكرا ياقمر وربنا يحقق لك اللى بتتمنيه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى اعتصم قدام قصر الرياسه
> حد يحب يجى معايا المعتقل ههههه
> لا حقيقى بقى نفسى اهاجر
> ادعولى حلمى يتحقق
> حلوه فكرة موضوعك يا مرموره ​*



لا روحى أنتى يا دونا وأنا قلبى هيكون معاكى :t30:
هههههه
معاكى برضه يا دونا فى تانى فكرة بس مش بقلبى بمرمر كلها30:
هههههه
ربنا يحقق لك اللى بتتمناه يا باشا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

Nemo قال:


> نفسى فى حاجة مجنونة من واقع الخيال مش بالحقيقة انى أركب آلة الزمن وارجع بالتاريخ شوية أشوف الدنيا ازاى واهلى اللى فقدتهم وأتقدم بالسنين شوية وبرضه أشوف الحياة فى المستقبل تكون ازاى
> 
> ونفسى كمان اهبط من مكان عالى أوى وبالتأكيد اكون مربوطه
> 
> أو نزول ببرشوت مثلا



حلوة فكرة ألة الزمن دى يا نيمو 
عجبتنى 30:
أبقى أحجزى لنا ألة بكرسيين أنا وأنتى
هههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> وانا نفسي باشيا كتيرر
> مممم
> نفسي يبقى معي دكتوراة او بروفيسورة بالرياضيات   واحاضر بالجامعة
> او ابقى رسامة معروفة عالميا
> ...



ربنا معاكى يا أرووج وتحققى أحلامك يارب ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *ههههههه *
> *فكرة تحفة يا قمراية *
> *بس بيقولوا العقل زينة يبقى لييييييييية نتهور احنا ونجنن نفسنا *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



ههههههههههه
ايه العقل اللى نزل عليكى فاجئة ده يا ميسو:t30:
أثبتيلى ان أنتى ميسو يا ميسو :t9:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *نفسى اكون عبقريه زى اينشتاين​*



أيه أفكار العقل اللى نزلت عليكى دى يا كيريا 
مش متعودة منك على كده :t30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> نفسى فى سحابة بنت ناس واعيش عليها ولو حد فكر يجى معايا اقلبة من جنبى
> بس يسلام كل شوية القح عليكو حاجات من فوق وهى بتلف طبعا



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دمك شربات يا ميرنا 
بجد بجد عسولة بتعرفي ازاي تخليني اسخسخ واموت من الضحك​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *دمك شربات يا ميرنا *
> 
> *بجد بجد عسولة بتعرفي ازاي تخليني اسخسخ واموت من الضحك *​


 
:blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> بصراحة دي اكثر حاجة مجنونة عجبتني
> 
> ...


مش مهم لمهم انها تكون سحابة وامسك النجوم وارميها عليك عشان شرير بتضحك عليا ليه


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2010)

*عندي فكرة مجنونة* *مووووووت*

*نفسى *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
30:

*اتجو*ز​


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *يالهوى انا نفسى فى بلاوى زرقه اعملها
> يعنى بكل صراحه انا نفسى اروح لعميد الكليه بتاعتى المفترى واقوله كل الا فى نفسى واطلع الغيظ الا جوايا
> نفسى  اقول لكل مسئول فى البلد دى كفاياكم نهب قرفتونا وعلنى كدة من الاذاعه العاليه من اعلى حته فيكى يامصر زى المقطم كدة
> نفسى اكون وزير التعليم واغير التعليم الزباله دى
> ...


*كلامك حلو وبصراحة عجبنى بخصوص موضوع عميد الكليه اللى نفسك تروحله وتهزقه علشان تطلع الغيظ اللى جواك والظلم الكتير اللى احيانا الناس والمجتمع بيظلموه بس عندى كلمة حلو خدها من كنصيحة. *
*​*


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *كلامك حلو وبصراحة عجبنى بخصوص موضوع عميد الكليه اللى نفسك تروحله وتهزقه علشان تطلع الغيظ اللى جواك والظلم الكتير اللى احيانا الناس والمجتمع بيظلموه بس عندى كلمة حلو خدها من كنصيحة. *
> *​*


*النصيحة هى ياسيدى:
(لاتندم على الماضى ولاتتلهف للمستقبل لئلا يضيع منك جمال الحاضر )*


----------



## Maroo Magdi (25 مايو 2011)

انا نفسى اسافر بره 
ونفسى ان العدل يبقى موجود فى الارض لكن ده عمره ما هيبقى موجود هنا
 الموضوع جميل اوى


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اروح لوحدى اعيش فى جزيره فى قلب المحيط*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2011)

*دلوقتى وفى ظروفنا دى مجرد التفكير انى امشى لوحدى وبدون عربيه بعد الساعه 8 فى الشارع  قمة الجنون *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مايو 2011)

*اتفق مع بلطجى من الجامدين بتوع اليومين دول ييجى يموتنى فجأة 

*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> *نفسى برحلة هبوط بالبراشوت
> 
> *​



وانا كمان نفسى فى دى اوى يا جو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2011)

*نفسى ارمى نفسى من جبل عااااااااالى وانزل دييييييييب فى البحر 
ياترى هعمل تش ولا لا :smile01​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

فكره جامده جدا بس هفكر واجيلك اصل انا عاقله اوي مش مجنونه ههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى ارمى نفسى من جبل عااااااااالى وانزل دييييييييب فى البحر
> ياترى هعمل تش ولا لا :smile01​*


*دييييييييييييب فى البحر وعايزة تعملى تش بعد دييييييييييب دى 
انابقول اعتمدى على بووووووووووووووم وشوفى النتيجة هههههههه
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 مايو 2011)

*نفسى امسك صاحبة المووووووووضوع واعملهاااااا كداااا:budo:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*يا افكارك يا يا بنوتة يا شقية انتى  طيب انتى اية اللى نفسك تعملية قولى انتى الاول وانا وراكى :t30:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (29 مايو 2011)

ألف العالم كله علشان أطلع جميع قمم الجبال اللى فى العالم و أحلم يبقى عندى شركة هندسية كبيرة جدا أصمم فيها أعلى ناطحات سحاب فى العالم و المهم الشئ المجنون من أعلى ارتفاع فى دول سواء الجبال أو الناطحات أنط بباراشوت هههههههه 
شكرا فكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

نفسي اشتغل مع الدماعة القراصنة بتوع الصومال


----------



## Basilius (30 مايو 2011)

*نفسي ابقى تاجر مخدرات 
ولا حرامي مجوهرات 
ولا اسرق بنك
مره واحده بس 
وبعدها اتوب 
وان الله غفور رحيم و كده *


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

نفسي يطلعلي عفريت ويبقي معاه خاتم سليمان
او الفانوس السحري او مصباح علاء الدين
بس مش يبقي متدين ولا تبع السلفيين
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *دييييييييييييب فى البحر وعايزة تعملى تش بعد دييييييييييب دى
> انابقول اعتمدى على بووووووووووووووم وشوفى النتيجة هههههههه
> *​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى انا سوفيفة خالص مش هعمل اى بووووووووم
كفاية عليا تشششششششششششش :yahoo:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

*انتحر*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبة لايامنا دي
الجنان اني اروح معسكر
نفسي اروح المعسكر اووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2011)

علشنا اللى بتمناه صعب فنفسى انط من على ناطحه سحاب ارتفاعها 30 دور

انط واسيب نفسى من غير تفكير فى اى حاااجه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اروح الصحراء بس يكون فيها بحر ازاي مش عارف
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يونيو 2011)

انا نفسى عامل حاجة ازعق واعلن لكل الناس انا مسيحى انا مسيحى انا مسيحى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2011)

انا نفسي اكون واقفة تحت مطر 
او انط في بحر ​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

عايزة انزل البحر بعد الساعة 12 بالليل​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*اطير زى ما الطيارة بتطير كدة وارفرف فى السحااااااب :smile01​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

بعد اذنكم بقي وما حدش يوحشني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بعد اذنكم بقي وما حدش يوحشني





*اطلع برا عشان الموضوع مش يتغرق دم:new6:​​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اطلع برا عشان الموضوع مش يتغرق دم:new6:​​*



ماشي يا سندريلا 

يعني اغرق اوضتي ولا اغرق الموضوع ؟؟
يلا بقي علشان انــــــا مستني​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بعد اذنكم بقي وما حدش يوحشني




يلا يا عم اتكل علي الله
انت لسه هتستأذن 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يلا يا عم اتكل علي الله
> انت لسه هتستأذن
> ​



عايزين حاجة قبل ما ـــــــــــــــــــــ
​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عايزين حاجة قبل ما ـــــــــــــــــــــ
> ​




لا بس انجز انت ومش ليك دعوة بينا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ماشي يا سندريلا
> 
> يعني اغرق اوضتي ولا اغرق الموضوع ؟؟
> يلا بقي علشان انــــــا مستني​




_*ولا دة ولا دة
عليك وعلى الحمام وفى البانيو ودييييييييييييييييب 
طرررررررررراخ ههههههههههههههههههه:new6:
وكل سنة وانت طيب*​_


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بس انجز انت ومش ليك دعوة بينا​









سندريلا2009 قال:


> _*ولا دة ولا دة
> عليك وعلى الحمام وفى البانيو ودييييييييييييييييب
> طرررررررررراخ ههههههههههههههههههه:new6:
> وكل سنة وانت طيب*​_




الفيلم دا انــــــا شوفته قبل كده 

باااااااااااااااااااااي


طــــااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ
















































































برضوا كده كنتوا هتخلوا قميصي يتملي دم 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

ده علي اساس ان انت اللي بتغسل يا بوب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية دة فيلم جديد فى الاسواق​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ده علي اساس ان انت اللي بتغسل يا بوب​



برضوا يابنتي الرحمة حــــلوة يعني علشان انـــا مش هاغسل 
هاتعب إللي حواليا 
وبعدين انا مامتي غاليا عليا مش بحب اتعبها خااااااااااالص 

لحد بقي ما اتنيل قصدي اخطب وبعد كده اتجوز واهي هانت سنتين واخلص جامعة وانتحر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية دة فيلم جديد فى الاسواق​*



اه عـــــــاوزه نسخة 
بعرف مدير شركة الانتاج حتي هما عاوزين ممثلين ممكن يا خدوكي في فيلم 

العاصفة الورقية 









تقعدي فوق الورق علشان مش يفر 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> برضوا يابنتي الرحمة حــــلوة يعني علشان انـــا مش هاغسل
> هاتعب إللي حواليا
> وبعدين انا مامتي غاليا عليا مش بحب اتعبها خااااااااااالص
> 
> ...




اسكت مش دلوقتي الرجالة هي اللي هتعمل شغل البيت وتغسل كمان
يعني مش تحط امل في الجواز​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اه عـــــــاوزه نسخة
> بعرف مدير شركة الانتاج حتي هما عاوزين ممثلين ممكن يا خدوكي في فيلم
> 
> العاصفة الورقية
> ...




*كركركر ههههههههههههههه
لا مش ليا فيه انا
وبعدين دة دورك انت هتنكر ولا اي :smil15:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اسكت مش دلوقتي الرجالة هي اللي هتعمل شغل البيت وتغسل كمان
> يعني مش تحط امل في الجواز​




*احم احم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اسكت مش دلوقتي الرجالة هي اللي هتعمل شغل البيت وتغسل كمان
> يعني مش تحط امل في الجواز​



طيب بالنسبة للفرش والستاير ايه النظام 
ههههههههههههههه


إذا كان كده طمنتيني 
روحي يا شيخة 












وتعالي بسرعة 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كركركر ههههههههههههههه
> لا مش ليا فيه انا
> وبعدين دة دورك انت هتنكر ولا اي :smil15:​*



انا وانتِ ايه يا سندريلا 
وبعدين احنــــــا عندنا أغلي منك 

والنبي مايلزمني 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انا وانتِ ايه يا سندريلا
> وبعدين احنــــــا عندنا أغلي منك
> 
> والنبي مايلزمني
> ههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههه
انا وانت اتنين يا بوب
وعليا الطلاج ابدا مايحصل
معاك الميك ياكابتن :fun_lol:​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> انا وانت اتنين يا بوب
> وعليا الطلاج ابدا مايحصل
> معاك الميك ياكابتن :fun_lol:​*



هههههههههههههه
ماعدش ينفع خلاص الموضوع طلع من ايدي وبقي في رجليا 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب بالنسبة للفرش والستاير ايه النظام
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...




كله كله عليك
يابني انت كفاية عليك اصلا انك هتاخد جوهرة
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كله كله عليك
> يابني انت كفاية عليك اصلا انك هتاخد جوهرة
> ​



فعلاً  شايفين قلب الأم 
هههههههههه





طيب بالمره يا اختي اجيب السفرة ولا كفايه الشوك والسكاكين 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ماعدش ينفع خلاص الموضوع طلع من ايدي وبقي في رجليا
> هههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههه
سلامة رجلك​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> سلامة رجلك​*



هههههههههههه

انتِ صححتيها صح 
ههههه


الله يسلمك ياستي ومانجيش في حاجة وحشة​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> فعلاً  شايفين قلب الأم
> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...




.طبعا امال هي هتاكل علي ايه
السفرة ليها والطبلية ليك
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> .طبعا امال هي هتاكل علي ايه
> السفرة ليها والطبلية ليك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههه
وعلي ايه طبليه ما انــــا آكل في نفسي اريح 
ههههههههههههههههه


طيب بذمتك دا يرضي مين 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> وعلي ايه طبليه ما انــــا آكل في نفسي اريح
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




يلا كل في نفسك اكيد هنخلص منك قريب
هههههههههههههههههه
يرضي اي بنت بصراحة وانا اولهم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انتِ صححتيها صح
> ههههه
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه
معلشى غلطة كيبورد بقا :boxing:​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يلا كل في نفسك اكيد هنخلص منك قريب
> هههههههههههههههههه
> يرضي اي بنت بصراحة وانا اولهم​



مش بقولكم شكلكم كده بتعزوني اوووووووووووووووي 
ههههههههه


طيب هانشوف رأي سندريلا
يرضيكي ياطنط الكلام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> معلشى غلطة كيبورد بقا :boxing:​*



ولا يهمك الكيبورد هو إللي غلطان 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## براق (8 يونيو 2011)

نفسى ؟
نفسى أشوف السيد المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام !!!
أشوفه
فى الحقيقة موش فى الأحلام 

نفسى !!!

وهو راجع
فى الإنجيل و فى القرءان راجع

بجد مشتاقله عليه السلام


----------

